# Welcome



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Prop Shop. If you have a prop question ask it here. 

Thank You to The Skiff Shop and Captain Ron for helping to sponsor this section!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

This will be a great addition to the site! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Capt. Ron is the man to talk to about skiff props!!!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Capt Ron. What have you done with your prop on your microskiff?


----------

